# BMW Live Internet on F10 with combox and ecall



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

kaxasia said:


> i send it


You have US spec F10 so you can not get it to work by just coding mainboard_alone and using fake vin. Actually one guy at this forum is currently comparing his us ncd-files to my ece ncd-files, let's hope that he will post his results at some point.

Meanwhile you can try shawnsheridans method for us-spec cars:

https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=7091176&postcount=70

BTW, Have you done something for the car to get it so euro specs? If you have altered your vo to euro specs, the mainboard_alone-trick described on this topic could/should work.


----------



## g4movtpt (Jun 18, 2013)

double post sorry


----------



## g4movtpt (Jun 18, 2013)

May i have your help also with my VIN about BMW LIVE? 
It is a F10 with NBT after July 2013. 
I sent to you my VIN in PM
I added 6AL in the VO, and FDL coded some lines:

HU_NBT->3000 HMI->Funktionen->CONNECTED_DRIVE->aktiv (already aktiv)
HU_NBT->3000 HMI->Funktionen->ONLINE_BROWSER_LIVE->aktiv
HU_NBT->3003 > ONLINE_BROWSER = Beide aktiv (both aktiv)
HU_NBT->3003 > ONLINE_SERVICES = nicht_aktiv
HU_NBT->3003 > ONLINE_SERVICES_GLS = nicht_aktiv
HU_NBT->3003 > DUN_PROFILE->aktiv
HU_NBT->3003 > PAN_PROFILE->aktiv
HU_NBT->DATACOMM SIM>Aktiv
HU_NBT->BLUETOOTH_SAP_SUPPORT--> AKTIV

I only got in the display of IDRIVE "data transfer through mobile phone active", but not BMW LIVE option in the BMW CONNECTEDDRIVE menu.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## kaxasia (Jan 11, 2013)

g4movtpt said:


> May i have your help also with my VIN about BMW LIVE?
> It is a F10 with NBT after July 2014.
> I sent to you my VIN in PM
> I added 6AL in the VO, and FDL coded some lines:
> ...


thanks brother but my car have CIC (


----------



## kaxasia (Jan 11, 2013)

ap90500 said:


> You have US spec F10 so you can not get it to work by just coding mainboard_alone and using fake vin. Actually one guy at this forum is currently comparing his us ncd-files to my ece ncd-files, let's hope that he will post his results at some point.
> 
> Meanwhile you can try shawnsheridans method for us-spec cars:
> 
> ...


thanks ap90500, i will try but i have not hope...


----------



## kaxasia (Jan 11, 2013)

ap90500 said:


> You have US spec F10 so you can not get it to work by just coding mainboard_alone and using fake vin. Actually one guy at this forum is currently comparing his us ncd-files to my ece ncd-files, let's hope that he will post his results at some point.
> 
> Meanwhile you can try shawnsheridans method for us-spec cars:
> 
> ...


yes , i coded my car full European specs , becouse i living in GEORGIA


----------



## g4movtpt (Jun 18, 2013)

Don´t worry kaxasia
with your car i am pretty sure you can cause there more people with that already working.


----------



## kaxasia (Jan 11, 2013)

g4movtpt said:


> Don´t worry kaxasia
> with your car i am pretty sure you can cause there more people with that already working.


Thanks )) you are good Man. thanks. i will tray now with hope )


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

kaxasia said:


> yes , i coded my car full European specs , becouse i living in GEORGIA


Yes, I thought so because your profile says Tbilisi. I suppose you don't have an ecall-board because your car doesn't have the assist function, am I right? You possibly need only the fake vin + little vo modifications: at least internet and live should be added and combox and hu_cic should be vo-coded.


----------



## pancirm (Aug 13, 2013)

ap90500 said:


> Okay, here is modified version of Shawnsheridan's fake-vin method to activate Online/live & Internet browser on a car with BMW assist:
> Use one of three fake vins, if one does not work then try the next one. They are all assist-free with internet option. This works at least on ECE cars.
> 
> 1. FDL-code CMB_MEDIA:
> ...


Thank for your solution. I tried it with WBAFW11080C649926. Tethering is activating during Internet and BMW Online bud the result is "Homepage not available" How long do I have to wait?
Can I disable the item Service Status ( update services) ?

Michal...


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

pancirm said:


> Thank for your solution. I tried it with WBAFW11080C649926. Tethering is activating during Internet and BMW Online bud the result is "Homepage not available" How long do I have to wait?
> Can I disable the item Service Status ( update services) ?
> 
> Michal...


If I remember correctly, it showed homepage not available even though I put the car to sleep with ista after coding. Just wait, it will find the homepage in the end. I would say it is definitely working tomorrow, could be earlier.

I doubt it is possible to disable update services, but I haven't tried it.


----------



## DocNuas (Oct 18, 2013)

Try this if it still doesn't work:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8099135



pancirm said:


> Thank for your solution. I tried it with WBAFW11080C649926. Tethering is activating during Internet and BMW Online bud the result is "Homepage not available" How long do I have to wait?
> 
> Can I disable the item Service Status ( update services) ?
> 
> Michal...


- What... Is you favourite color?
- Blue... No YELLOOOOOOoooooo.....


----------



## pancirm (Aug 13, 2013)

Hurray!!! It works still.. It's true I had to wait . Bud I was waiting for 12 hours and nothing. I know why. I forgot inserted enet cable in OBD conector and car couldn't sleep .Thank....

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## pancirm (Aug 13, 2013)

Now I have to found - how to disable update "service status" by idrive?  

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

pancirm said:


> Now I have to found - how to disable update "service status" by idrive?
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


That would be nice. I would check cmb_media first, then headunit.


----------



## g.chris (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi,

i got:
S612A BMW Assist	BMW Assist
S614A Internet Vorbereitung	Internet, preparations
S615A Erweiterte BMW Online Information	Expanded BMW Online Information
S616A BMW Online	BMW Online 
S633A Vorbereitung Handy Business	Preparation, mobile phone, Business
S6AAA BMW TeleServices	BMW TeleServices
S6ABA Steuerung Teleservices	Control for Teleservices
S6VCA Steuerung Combox	Control for Combox
S7SPA Navi Professional/Handyvorber. Bluetooth	Nav Professional/cellph. prep. Bluetooth
L801A Länderausführung Deutschland	National Version Germany
S8SCA Freischaltung Telematik länderspez.	Telematics access request,country-spec.

Is it enough to delete 612 from my FA? (deactivate Assist)

How can i do it work over bluetooth?

My guess is to edit original FA like:
- delete 612
- add 6AL

Activate FA
VO code CMB_MEDIA
Update services on Connected Drive
Load and activate original FA
VO code CMB_MEDIA with original FA

Your opinion?

Tnx


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

g.chris said:


> Hi,
> 
> i got:
> S612A BMW Assist	BMW Assist
> ...


Why are you guessing? Read post number #13.


----------



## g.chris (Dec 17, 2012)

I've read it, but i skipped the changing VIN and fdl CodingVIN


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## g.chris (Dec 17, 2012)

ap90500 in post 13 you do not VO code CMB_Media with new FA? 
It's written just FDL Code CMB_Media after changing VIN
and update services


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

g.chris said:


> ap90500 in post 13 you do not VO code CMB_Media with new FA?
> It's written just FDL Code CMB_Media after changing VIN
> and update services
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Correct.


----------



## g.chris (Dec 17, 2012)

It seems its now working for me (i cant fdl code Cmd_media (cafd) after changing vin ) (
Or i am doing it wrong somehow 

It would be great to have a picture based or video tutorial  for hobby home coders like me.




Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

g.chris said:


> It seems its now working for me (i cant fdl code Cmd_media (cafd) after changing vin ) (
> Or i am doing it wrong somehow
> 
> It would be great to have a picture based or video tutorial  for hobby home coders like me.
> ...


What do you mean by "I can't fdl code Cmd_media (cafd) after changing vin"?


----------



## g.chris (Dec 17, 2012)

Didnt read coding data before, my fault sry.

Ok, got BMW Live working over bluetooth with iPhone.
Almost the same method as you described, but:
MAIN_BOARD_ALONE -> mainboard_alone
TELEMATIK_VIN -> Coding_VIN

i didnt changed VIN, 
just deleted 612 and added 6AL, 

activate new FA, 
VO cmb_media and hu_cic
(In hu_cic change online_bmwlive to active, fdl code)
Update services, check if its working 
Load and activate original VO
FDL-code CMB_MEDIA:
MAIN_BOARD_ALONE -> ecallboard_present
TELEMATIK_VIN -> MOST_VIN

BMW Live is working, Internet no

Maybe i have to change Online_browse-beide_activ to nur_bmw_internet_activ and Online_services and services_gls to nicht activ.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## g.chris (Dec 17, 2012)

I'll try to change the online codings as i said before and also let MAIN_BOARD_ALONE -to mainboard_alone

Hope internet will work also.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

g.chris said:


> I'll try to change the online codings as i said before and also let MAIN_BOARD_ALONE -to mainboard_alone
> 
> Hope internet will work also.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Why are you making this so hard for yourself? I know that solving problems can be fun but this one has been already solved for you. Live does not need the vin change, internet does.

If you want to activate only live (online, the same thing):

1. FDL-code CMB_MEDIA:
MAIN_BOARD_ALONE -> mainboard_alone

2. "Update services" from the idrive

3. FDL-code CMB_MEDIA:
MAIN_BOARD_ALONE -> ecallboard_present

If you want to turn "online" to "live", you must do one or two fdl changes in hu_cic, can't remember which ones. This is really not necessary because live is the same thing as online, only name changes.

If you want to activate the useless internet browser, then do it like in post #13

Ps. These methods work only for ECE cars with factory option bmw assist. US cars and ECE cars without assist need different coding.


----------



## aRiesy (May 27, 2014)

ap90500 said:


> You have US spec F10 so you can not get it to work by just coding mainboard_alone and using fake vin. Actually one guy at this forum is currently comparing his us ncd-files to my ece ncd-files, let's hope that he will post his results at some point.
> 
> Meanwhile you can try shawnsheridans method for us-spec cars:
> 
> ...


have you guys figure out the difference between the 2?
I have an US model with BMW Assist enabled from production.... physically in a country where only European models are sold.

The way I read your last sentence is that if the car is VO coded to European specs (like the ones sold here) then there is possibility that the steps for European models should be used. Did I understand that correctly?

I am stuck at a point that "Update BMW Service" is greyed out in ConnectedDrive. And my guess is that the car should use European configuration to get the updates working.


----------



## N3uR0 (Jun 19, 2014)

I have followed post 13 but I'm just abut confused by the load original VO part...
Does that mean go back in and change VIN to original or does it mean to do these steps:

Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Right-Click on ECU (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.
( as per Shawn in another thread)


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

It means that you should load original FA with original vin. You can load it from file or read it from car.


----------



## N3uR0 (Jun 19, 2014)

Thanks

Managed to do it, I now have BMW Live but have no sign of internet??


----------



## Bemmiporo (Sep 22, 2014)

ap90500 said:


> Why are you making this so hard for yourself? I know that solving problems can be fun but this one has been already solved for you. Live does not need the vin change, internet does.
> 
> If you want to activate only live (online, the same thing):
> 
> ...


I did this exactly as instructed; after step 1 the update services was successful, after which I coded as per step 3. Then shut down and restarted the car, and I still get the same "The mobile communications network is not supported or something", or sometimes "BMW online cannot be reached, please try later".

Is there a separate coding to be made to enable the data transfer over bluetooth tethering instead of the car's own system?


----------



## Bemmiporo (Sep 22, 2014)

g.chris said:


> Didnt read coding data before, my fault sry.
> 
> Ok, got BMW Live working over bluetooth with iPhone.
> Almost the same method as you described, but:
> ...


After my previous unsuccessful attempt at activating BMW Live (see previous message in this thread), I tried again with the instructions above, still with no luck. This is the error message that I get (attached).

This is the VO SALAPA element that I coded with. My car originally had the 612, which I removed and added 6AL:

1CA,1CB,1CC,1CD,230,2K1,316,320,386,417,418,423,428,431,459,481,488,494,4AT,502,508,522,534,548,575,5AC,606,615,616,633,698,6AA,6AB,6AL,6FL,6VC,704,710,735,801,853,879,8KA,8TF,8TL,8TN,8V1,9BD

Can anybody help out with this? I would like to enable the live/online. I am not looking to have the internet browser, as I trust that it is useless.


----------



## Bemmiporo (Sep 22, 2014)

Can anyone help with this?


----------



## zkiifreak (Oct 22, 2014)

Hi
Hope someone might be able to help me out.
I've tried the steps in this guide. I can get the useless Internet to work :rofl: That's a big waste of time! Luckily with the supplied instructions it only took like 5 minutes.
But I want to activate the BMW Online and that does not work for me. I've bought my car used one year ago. The production date is 13.10.2010 and it has not been updated (flashed) since delivery. Still on very old I-Step..
I do not get ConnectedDrive menu in the iDrive - only BMW Services. But this item has the Assist, Teleservice, BMW Online, Internet, etc..
How come the procedure described below does not work? I get the dreaded "Homepage not available" for BMW Online :bawling:

My FA from factory includes:
S609A	Navigationssystem Professional	Navigation system Professional
S612A	BMW Assist	BMW Assist
S614A	Internet Vorbereitung	Internet, preparations
S615A	Erweiterte BMW Online Information	Expanded BMW Online Information
S616A	BMW Online	BMW Online
S620A	Spracheingabe	Voice control
S633A	Vorbereitung Handy Business	Preparation, mobile phone, Business
S6AAA	BMW TeleServices	BMW TeleServices
S6ABA	Steuerung Teleservices	Control for Teleservices
S6VCA	Steuerung Combox	Control for Combox
S7SPA	Navi Professional/Handyvorber. Bluetooth	Nav Professional/cellph. prep. Bluetooth
S8SCA	Freischaltung Telematik länderspez.	Telematics access request,country-spec.

Any takes? I've let the car sleep for like 14 hours to no avail. I've tried punching in a user and pass for BMW Online... Is the car just too old? 
Hope someone can shed some light on the subject for me!

Thanks in advance!



ap90500 said:


> Why are you making this so hard for yourself? I know that solving problems can be fun but this one has been already solved for you. Live does not need the vin change, internet does.
> 
> If you want to activate only live (online, the same thing):
> 
> ...


----------



## larry_bml (Jan 15, 2011)

*Need urgent help*

Hello all, please I need your help. I have an E90 from 2006 with a CIC retrofit from CCC. My car has TCU and I want to make a COMBOX retrofit for Bluetooth phone, internet, online, etc.
I found this : 8410 9248179-01, can someone tell me if this will work with my car? I mean that this combox will have INTERNET ? ONLINE? BLUETOOTH PHONE?

I know I will need some cables retrofit and some coding, but I just want to know if this part number 84109248179 will have all functions available with correct coding and wiring.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Dtypr (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi.
I'm trying to make it work but till now I cant. I'm from europe, tryed 2 or 3 different vins and nothing. I update services, idrive tell me internet is ok but then when I try to go online I get that it's not available in my country. I don't have $612 Assist from factory. Just 644. My CIC and combox is a retrofit.
Thanks in advance and sorry my poor english


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

You probably have to update software. If internet works but online does not, then usually combox has too old software.


----------



## Dtypr (Mar 7, 2015)

Combox is updated. It only says internet under Bmw services when I do the update services. I see my iPhone with blue bar as teetering is active. After that I go to internet under connected drive and iPhone do not show more blue bar and on idrive message is not available for my country. Vins that I have is from Russia. On idrive I don't even found the browser. I add this to my vo:
614
615
616 bmw online *
644 Prep mobile phone bt 
698 DVD Area code 2
6AA bmw teleservices 
6AB teleservices control 
6AL BMW Live
6FL USB/Audio Interface
6NF Music from smartphone
6NR Apps
6VC Control for Combox

To notice that Apps is working as long as I connect my iPhone to usb with the cable. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Dtypr (Mar 7, 2015)

Do I need to change anything on my VO?


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## atze2000 (Jul 26, 2014)

Hi at all,

my car is a F10 built 09/10 with retrofitted combox installed from BMW. My car has no 612, 614 or 615.

I did everything written in #13, added 614 and 615 to VO and coded Combox_Media and HU_CIC. I can see that tethering works but when i started Internet it says to me that my car was not activated for Internet and i had to contact my dealer. If i start BMW Online it says that startup site is not available at this time and i had to try it again later. What went wrong?

Another thing i had after coding these things is that my combox seems to reboot everytime it tries to go online and stops playing music from USB-Stick with a very high frequented noise and returned with last selected radio station.
That curios because this only happens while Music coms from USB-Stick. Playing music from internal HDD was not affected.

Anyone an idea?

Thx, Atze


----------



## zkiifreak (Oct 22, 2014)

Got a complete flash of the car. Now running current I-step.
Made the mod and now have the Live / Online enabled in the HU_CIC. It works over the phone, tethering. But I still cannot log in. It says data connection not possible when trying to log in. Any ideas? Live / Online works just dandy.



ap90500 said:


> You probably have to update software. If internet works but online does not, then usually combox has too old software.


----------

